# RIP 10d, Posthumous name: Shimmoo



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I miss you Shimmoo...I only had you for 10 days, but it felt much much longer than that. 

I remember how you cowered in the corner of your cup when that psychotic teen was waving you around in front of her mother, but perked up when I waved at you.

You were so cute when you ate out of a spoon after I soaked your pellets . We spent hours and days together looking through these forum pages, asking you what plants were your favourite. Your plants were shipped today by the way....I wish I could send them to your new giant tank in the sky.

I'm sorry we couldn't spend more time together...and I'm sorry how I wasn't there the day you died because I was writing an exam. I think I did well by the way, thanks for encouraging me to study hard.

I keep hoping that you'll randomly appear back in your tank every time I pass by it.... I miss you so much, Shimmoo, I love you so much more than I could possibly imagine


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, I'm sorry. =( That sucks... I hope this won't discourage you from having Bettas in the future, though.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, your little memories of him were beautifully written.... I feel like I got to know your little fishy from reading it...

Rest in Peace little guy, I hope you know your owner loves you!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Some pictures of Shimmoo:



















The pictures are blurry because he was always very active :')


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you TalorW and Sweeda88 for your very kind words, they are greatly appreciated. I may try again to own another Betta (probably in the new year), to start myself anew from this tragedy.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

He was a beautiful fish!! Wonderful color and tail shape...

A new fish for the new year sounds like a great idea...And you could put something to remind you of Shimmoo in your new betta's tank <3

It would be a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aww, he was so pretty. He looks like he could be my fish's brother.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

he was really pretty, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was pretty.


----------

